# Do the Japanese copy



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Neil said a while back that Japanese makers have a tendency to copy Swiss designs.

What utter rubbish


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks unique to me ,


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Have to say, much as I like Orient, this is the moste tasteLESSLY executed watch I have ever seen.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

A Kinetic "Rolex" with a superb Miyota zero jewel movement!!!!!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

It isn't really that much worse than this:

http://www.rolex.com/oyster/fich_date.html#javascript: ://http://www.rolex.com/oyster/fich_da...avascript: 

Si


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Mmm. Well that java thing doesn't really eork as link it seems, I meant the gold / gold / roman numeral thnig bottom right.

There is in fact a Rolex on there that is in fact just too awful to show you (see Birth of a Star).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice link Si. To get the image address right click it, click on properties at the bottom and a box will come up with the url.

found a R***x I actually like!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2003)

Heres one I like!

My going out watch, for when a Speedmaster or seamaster won't fit under your cuff!










Have to agree re the ghastly jewel encrusted models etc but there is a very definite market for these usually with wealthy arab gentlemen.

I believe Saddam Hussein used to wear one!

Neil


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

The Orient is the sort of thing that Mr. Singh who owns my local corner shop would wear. There obviously is a market for these diamond encrusted abominations but mainly among arabs and used car salesmen.

The watch above is very nice Neil by the way.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I may have missed it before, but IS Orient connected with Seiko or not!?

What is the bottom line on this, and in particular, I'd like to know if Orient movements are as good, the same, or similar to Seiko? How do the movements compare?

????????????????????









Andy may be amused to know I am getting a small collection of 5's, with certain dials that appeal!!!!!


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff

In Japan there are a lot of people who collect 5's.

Hence there are so many variations









A personel fave of mine as you well know.

I recently aquired a mint, virtually unused old cal. 7009 for a tenner. Now thats what you call a cheap hobby.

Regards the Orient.

I know little about these.

Roy did say that they are an independant manufacturer of watches and as he stocks them he must have done some homework.

There seems to be very little information available on this make.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Oh Griff.

Once you have finished collecting 5's you can start on the 7s36 Seiko 5 "superiors"


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Business.com lists Orient as being majority owned by Seiko. They are probably fully independant as far as manufacture goes though.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

7S36'S............Superiors...........feeerrrrkkkk me..........didn't even know the bloody things existed..............shhhhiiiiitttttee.......I'm going to finish up with even more watches!!!!!!!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

7S36 - two more jewels than 7S26...and...what? Does anyone know the difference between these two calibers? Info is scanty on the net. So far I've found out that they are non-hacking and not windable. 21.6k BPH. I also find that they are fitted to the Seiko 5 Sports line as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2003)

Hi all,

Orient make their own movements which can be very nice. I have seen one of their Star Royal models with a decorated and adjusted movement that was a little gem. The 21 jewel affairs in their cheaper watches arent bad either. They have a rotor bearing with a screwed cap over it that reminds me off an old 60's seikosha i once owned. As for the 7S36, i bought one from Argos when they were 40 quid on special offer. Ive not had the movement to bits yet so i dont know where the 2 extra jewels are. But i suspect one is on the underside barrel arbour. If my memory serves me correctly this is just a bushing on the 26. The other could well be in the auto-winding train as the 26 has a few bushes in there.


----------

